# Tuning to 432



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

In the past, this question of tuning an A to 432. 440. 442 and whatever has been the source of much discussion. Here's something interesting. I'd never heard of this App but will check it out.

https://van-magazine.com/mag/432-hz-tuning/


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

I usually tune my cello to 432 when possible. Not for any mystical reason; I just think it sounds better and less strident, especially in the upper register.


----------

